# Thinking about getting a new rigid heddle loom



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I currently have a 10" cricket rigid heddle loom. I used to have a couple very old 20-24" rh looms but they were really difficult to use, although not too difficult that I couldn't use them.

I am kinda sorta thinking about getting a new rh loom somewhere in the 16" to 24" size range.

I've been looking at them all - Schacht, Ashford, Kromski, Gilmakra and I even looked a bit at the Lecler[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]c table top rigid heddle looms.

[/FONT][FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica][FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica][FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]I read good and bad reviews on all of them and that's not a whole lot of help. If ya'll w[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]ould be so kind, [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]I[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]'d like some suggestions and [FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]first hand reviews[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica] on any of the above.

[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]And if someone has a used [FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]one for sale I'd be interested in chatting about [FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]it with you.

[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]T[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]hanks[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica] ever[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]yone.

[FONT=comic sans ms, arial, helvetica]fb[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Glimakra Emilia. I like it quite a bit. It's not too big for my apartment, handles yarn well, and the stand is just the right height for someone sitting in a table chair. Plus, there are three different sizes of heddles available. If you like, you can get an extra heddle addition and weave more complicated patterns. 

I have also heard good things about the Kromskis.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have an Ashford with a stand and I love it. Sadly it isn't currently living with me


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have Ashford's too, love them! (Ashford dealer, here) They have a new 2.5 dpi heddle that works great with chunky art yarn, if you like that. The Knitter's looms fold, and are portable, which is a nice feature. If you get a knitters loom, there is an optional brace that really keeps it steady on the stand (if you go that route) it comes automatically with the shawl size loom 
http://www.ashford.co.nz/newsite/weaving-wheels-looms/222/weaving/knitters-loom-70/moredetail.html
See how this loom folds? 
Also, you can get a double heddle kit (even later) for making a double weave- double the width! What a great option for a small blanket.
Love the rigid heddles for easy warping.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an Ashford, the widest, I think it's 32 inches. It's very easy to warp. I've made many rugs on it even tho I have a very old rug loom. It has some wool on it right now, and I'm thinking of making some felt out of it. Liners for my and Dh's boots are not so easy to come by anymore.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The Glimakras fold like that too if they aren't attached to a stand. But I really like my stand.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thanks, ya'll.

My weaving instructor has a Schacht and is a dealer for them, also, so she's inclined to steer me to those.

I really like my Leclerc looms and shuttles, much better than the Schacht things I've used, so I was leaning toward one of those for the rh loom, too, but I don't know anyone that has ever used one.

I've not seen an Ashford in use, nor a Kromski, but I think I would pick the Kromski over the Ashford but I have nothing to base that on. I like the simplicity of my Ashford wheel (even if I've not learned to use it yet) but people seem to love their Kromski wheels, too.

The Gilmakras look intriguing, and I usually go for something a bit different.

I may not even buy a new rh loom but it's something I'm seriously considering.

Maybe there are others here that have used some of the other brands???


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You mentioned using some of the old RH looms that are difficult. I think you are referring to the "friction" hold system where you tighten a knob or wing nut to hold tension.

Whatever brand you get be sure to get the kind with ratchet gears to hold the tension. That technical advance is enough to make you happy. 

Keep an eye on Craigslist because I notice there is a supply of RH looms for sale. I think people start out weaving and find they don't really want to weave. So they sell the loom.

Try to get a loom for half price of new or less. Try to find a loom with two or more heddle sizes. A stand is good too. 

You can build your own stand 

Right click below to download
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/file/rigidheddlestandplan.pdf
[SIZE=+2]by Betsey In Michigan 
Pictures and description of a stand to build 
Click to download document file. PDF format 

Have a good day!
[/SIZE]


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The Glimakra RH looms have ratchets.


----------

